# Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.



## Spcial (2. Januar 2006)

*Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*

Meistens aber nur wenn ich ihn anschalte?
Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 02.01.2006 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens aber nur wenn ich ihn anschalte?
> Könnt ihr mir helfen?



Könnteste vielleicht die Geräusche etwas genauer beschreiben? Lautstärke?
Ich habe z.B. wenn ich das Licht an- und ausschalte so ein kurzes plop, ähnlich diesem Geräusch, wenn du den Stecker ziehst ohne vorher an der Kontroll-Station auszumachen.

Aber wenn das kein störendes Rauschen oder so ist, dürfte das nicht so schlimm sein. Aber wenn nevig ist, einfach zurückschicken und du kriegstn neues.


----------



## Spcial (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Onlinestate am 02.01.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Spcial am 02.01.2006 09:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es macht so ein leichtes bis störendens Brummen!


----------



## HanFred (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*

schlecht abgeschirmtes kabel. oder so. ich vermute das problem nicht bei den kabeln des soundsystems, denn die sind eigentlich besser abgeschirmt als das bei anderen geräten der fall ist, jedenfalls stört nichtmal mein handy.
oder ist das nochmal was anderes?
jedenfalls kenne ich das und man kann es je nachdem mit kleinen ferromagneten beheben, das man um das betroffene kabel legt. nur welches das ist, das kann ich nciht beurteilen.

edit: ier gibt's facts dazu: http://www.umax.de/support/doc/Brummen_Speaker.pdf

also... kann es sein, so verstehe ich den text, dass dein boxensystem und dein PC an unterschiedlichen stromkreisen hängen? dann ändere das und das problem ist geschichte. wenn nicht, hat das teil wohl einen defekt.
bei mir war das damals so, dass ich die soundkarte an die HiFi-anlage gehängt hatte, die waren an unterschiedlichen steckdosen angeschlossen, das war also das problem. jetzt verstehe ich das erst.


----------



## Spcial (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				HanFred am 02.01.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> schlecht abgeschirmtes kabel. oder so. ich vermute das problem nicht bei den kabeln des soundsystems, denn die sind eigentlich besser abgeschirmt als das bei anderen geräten der fall ist, jedenfalls stört nichtmal mein handy.
> oder ist das nochmal was anderes?
> jedenfalls kenne ich das und man kann es je nachdem mit kleinen ferromagneten beheben, das man um das betroffene kabel legt. nur welches das ist, das kann ich nciht beurteilen.
> 
> ...



Also das Z-5500 digital ist aleine in der Steckdose!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*

nur beim einschalten? da strömt halt der strom urplötzlich in den sub, es entsteht eine kleine spanungsspitze, und daduch kann die membran in bewegung versetzt werden, was wiederum nen ton erzeugt (so funktioniert ja schließlich eine box)... wenn du den sub dann zusätzlich auch noch schon vor dem einschalten rel. weit aufgedreht hast, dann wird der effekt umso stärker.


----------



## HanFred (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 02.01.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Z-5500 digital ist aleine in der Steckdose!


dann häng's mal mit nem mehrfachstecker zusammmen an dieselbe dose wie den pc.


----------



## Spcial (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Herbboy am 02.01.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> nur beim einschalten? da strömt halt der strom urplötzlich in den sub, es entsteht eine kleine spanungsspitze, und daduch kann die membran in bewegung versetzt werden, was wiederum nen ton erzeugt (so funktioniert ja schließlich eine box)... wenn du den sub dann zusätzlich auch noch schon vor dem einschalten rel. weit aufgedreht hast, dann wird der effekt umso stärker.



Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, am Anfang ist das Geräusch etwas lauter aber es wird danch auch nicht viel besser. Ich weiß nit was ich machen soll, hab alle Geräte im Zimmer abgezogen und es wird nicht besser.


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 02.01.2006 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, am Anfang ist das Geräusch etwas lauter aber es wird danch auch nicht viel besser. Ich weiß nit was ich machen soll, hab alle Geräte im Zimmer abgezogen und es wird nicht besser.



Wenn das Geräusch andauernd ist und dir HanFred's Tipps nicht weitergeholfen haben, würde ich das Teil wegen Defekt umtauschen.
Wird das Störgeräusch nicht von Musik übertönt? Wird es auch lauter, wenn du die Lautstärke lauter machst?


----------



## Spcial (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Onlinestate am 02.01.2006 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Spcial am 02.01.2006 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alos, das Geräusch ist nicht so laut wenn das Steuergerät auf Standby ist erst wenn es richtig angeschaltet ist! das mit in einen Mehrfachstecker stecken hat auch nichts gebracht.   

Wahrscheinlich ist es im Ar... oder???
Toll, dann darf ich das Monster auch noch zur Pst schleppen.

oder kann ich nocht etwas anderes Probieren?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 02.01.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Onlinestate am 02.01.2006 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kannst du störquellen wie handy, schnurlostelefon, WLAN ausschließen?

brummt es auch, wenn das set NICHT mit dem PC verbunden ist, sondern einfach nur "an ist" ?


----------



## Spcial (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*

Also, egal ob am PC oder nicht es brummt. W-Lan hab ich nicht. 
In wie fern mit dem schnurlosen Telfeon abstellen, als ganz aus oder das es nur nicht mehr im selben Raum ist?

Ich werde das Gerät (Subwoofer) morgen früh nochmal in nem anderen Raum testen, mal schauen was passiert. Ich werde euch dann nochmal informationen geben!

Aber schon mal danke für dei Tipps.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 02.01.2006 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, egal ob am PC oder nicht es brummt. W-Lan hab ich nicht.
> In wie fern mit dem schnurlosen Telfeon abstellen, als ganz aus oder das es nur nicht mehr im selben Raum ist?


 zum testen am besten ganz aus machen, auch die station. 


wenn du pech hast, dann kommt das auch von der stromleitung und evtl. von was GANZ anderem. da gibt es die kuriostesten storys, zB dass so ein brummen weg war, nachdem man den kühlschrank 2 zimmer weiter mal vom strom nahm...


----------



## Spcial (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Herbboy am 02.01.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spcial am 02.01.2006 22:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eban den Sub abgebaut und Steuergerät auch, aber zur Schwester ins Zimmer und schnell angeschlossen.... Was passiert: Geräusch ist genaus so Laut wie bei mir. Ich geb es langsam auf  . Soll ich noch etwas anderes probieren??????


----------



## HanFred (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 03.01.2006 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Eban den Sub abgebaut und Steuergerät auch, aber zur Schwester ins Zimmer und schnell angeschlossen.... Was passiert: Geräusch ist genaus so Laut wie bei mir. Ich geb es langsam auf  . Soll ich noch etwas anderes probieren??????


wenn du's anschliesst und es brummt, ohne mit was anderem verbunden zu sein, ist das teil defekt. wahrscheinlich.
laut text wäre das gerät dann sogar gefährlich.


----------



## Spcial (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				HanFred am 03.01.2006 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Spcial am 03.01.2006 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann! Ich schick das scheiß Teil zurück, und wenn das nächst auch brummt, mal schauen ob ich mein Geld noch wieder bekomme, dann wird es halt noch 1Gb Abeitsspeicher dazu un ich hab noch 200€.


----------



## Spcial (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*

So, da bin ich wieder, eben gerade neues Z-5500 Digital bekommen.
Un was ist!!!! Es brummt genauso wie das andere Gerät. Ich weiß nit weiter, was soll ich denn noch machen?


----------



## HanFred (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 05.01.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> So, da bin ich wieder, eben gerade neues Z-5500 Digital bekommen.
> Un was ist!!!! Es brummt genauso wie das andere Gerät. Ich weiß nit weiter, was soll ich denn noch machen?


ist vielleicht mit der stromleitung im haus was nicht in ordnung?


----------



## Spcial (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				HanFred am 05.01.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Spcial am 05.01.2006 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich nit sagen, bei der Anlage von meinen Eltern oder bei andere Elektronischen Geräten ist ja auch alles Ok.

Das habe ich gestern von Logitech bekommen: 
Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wie ich Ihrer E-Mail entnehme, haben Sie Störgeräusche an Ihrem Soundsystem.

Ihrer Beschreibung folgend gehe ich von einer „Verschmutzung“ Ihrer Steckdosen oder Ihrer Umgebung aus. Abhilfe können Netzfilter oder Mantelstromfilter bringen. Da es sich bei Ihrem Z-5500 um ein Hochleistungssystem handelt, werden minimalste Störungen schon verstärkt, welche sich dann als Brummen äußern. Auf dieser Webseite http://www.hifi-regler.de/hifi/netzfilter.php?SID=829a523c9273616fa409c96433f54791 finden Sie eine kleine Einführung rund um das Thema Störgeräusche.

Viele Fragen werden in unseren FAQs http://logitech-de-emea.custhelp.com beantwortet. Ich helfe auch gerne per E-Mail weiter.


----------



## HanFred (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 05.01.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Abhilfe können Netzfilter oder Mantelstromfilter bringen.


mantelstromfilter werden ja auch im text erwähnt, den ich geposted habe. das würde ich mal überprüfen.

_Tip :
Sogenannte Mantelstromfilter (das sind einfache 1:1 HF-Transformatoren) in alle
Antennenleitungen, also TV & Radio. Es kann durchaus sinnvoll sein zu prüfen ob die
Antenne
bzw. der Übergabepunkt des Kabelanschlusses mit dem Potentialausgleich des Hauses
verbunden sind.
Das ist Vorschrift und es ist LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH !!! wenn dies nicht gemacht wird._


----------



## Spcial (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				HanFred am 05.01.2006 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Spcial am 05.01.2006 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, ich hab den Tv ja nicht damit verbunden!


----------



## Spcial (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hallo. Warum macht mein Subwoofer vom Z-5500 Gigtal immer so komische Geräusche.*



			
				Spcial am 05.01.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.01.2006 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALso ich glaub ich werd mir so nen Netzfilter zulegen.


----------

